# How to make a high quality youtube video



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

Hello,

We've all seen the low quality youtube videos and the high quality youtube videos.

Does anyone know how the best (clearest, high quality, nice clear sound) youtube videos are produced?

Whats the best lossless/lossy compression formats for creating a hands down great video, 

what kind of camera is needed and what are the software requirements.

Im hoping to figure out what i'll need to make it happen (as affordably possible)

Thanks


----------



## tjamnz (Jun 15, 2004)

common...

not even one lazy mans guide to video production?


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

As far as I know,video quality on YouTube depends on how the video is actually recorded and not on how it is uploaded.Incorrect editing can also spoil the quality and make it less enjoyable.To make a High Quality video,I would keep the following in mind:-

*Adequate amount of light*-This is very necessary because dark and dim places spoil the quality and enjoyability of the video.Besides,adequate amount of light will also improve the colour quality and visual quality.But remember,very bright places are not also very good.

*Good photographing and recording tools.*-Without this,it is impossible to create a High Quality video.Incorrect photographing tools may lead to poor photographing as well as visual experience as they may affect color quality and contrast.

*Good editing software.*-Bad editing may lead to confusion and may disinterest the viewer.Editing large portions may lead to confusion and may make the objective of the video unclear or useless.Editing small portions may make the purpose of editing useless as it is better to keep the whole video.Editing in right proportions is very important to make a High Quality video.For editing,Windows Movie Maker is good but not upto the par.I would recommend using an external Non-Microsoft editing program.

*Proper recording of the object make the video of*.(Sometimes,a video loses it's quality if it is frequently moved or displaced.The object may not be visible or partly visible making the video poor.Also,the object should be in good shape and properly placed to make the visual experience an eye-treat.

*Ad free video*-The video you upload should be free from ads of porn sites,cartoon sites,etc.This will greatly improve the visual experience as people will get to watch a video which is free from advertising.This will also gain you some credit and attract more viewers .Also your dream of making a succesful video will be completed.

These are the things I would keep in mind when recording a High Quality video.Hope my tips are helpful to you.


----------

